# Tommy



## JimL (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a question for you, I am looking to get a 10ft plggin stick, 1-3 range. What would you recommend am looking for something with a good casting range. thanks Jim


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

My first choice would not be a 10 footer but an 11' Estuary AFAW. The only problem is that no one has any in the USA right now... 

I think Tommy Wheeler (wheels reels) has something in that length / weight range. Also lamiglass has some nice plugging rods.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

check with DreamWeaver, he's a member here, he may have an Estuary blank laying around...

717-215-6945 tell'em Dale gave you the number...


----------

